# Natural Ground Gecko Viv (NEW BUILD)



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello all, 

It has happened the 18x18x18 Exo Terra has been converted 


This is what Woody was in before:









Before:








After:


----------



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

More pictures

Slight change around









I also have a couple of parlour palms and a Madagascan Dragon Tree in with woody.


















Now for the substrate I have tried to recreate the forest floor this is done by below (order as you see on screen)
Hydro Balls
Weed Barrier
Eco Earth 1-2 inches
Dendro Soil 1 inch
Leave Litter (Oak I think) 
Forest Floor Decoration Pack

The setup is fully Bioactive and will only need misting etc.

The hides are as follows.








Rock contains Spag Moss for moist hide
Bit of bark will act as another hide.









You can see the cool hide in the above picture covered and over to the left.

Comments please and let me know what you think.


----------



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

Some more of woody and the new Gecko Cave


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

looks good :no1: just on whith sum vivs at mo that will be live planted (1st time live planting )


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice set-up. I'm really encouraged by how many people are taking the 'bioactive' route.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

I like the bioactive way now just think it looks better and must be better for the reptile bit more what its live in the wild :2thumb:


----------



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks  I now can confirm baby woodlice are also growing within


----------

